
Drone Guard for Offices - MeMan
https://securitytoday.com/articles/2016/04/06/online-exclusive-kisi-labs-unveils-drone-guard-technology-as-futuristic-doorman.aspx
======
pavel_lishin
Yeah, that's what I want in an office, WHIRRRRRRRRRRR passing by me with every
visitor.

------
MeMan
A bit older but drones flying around offices could make a lot of sense -
indoors and no one is really paying attention to visitors anyways. Seems like
the co behind this project is getkisi.com

